# 5 Gallon NPT Nano



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

New try at a NPT tank after a 2 year break.

5.5 Gallon AGA tank
18 W CF Finnex light
HOB filter
50W heater
Cheapo Walmart potting soil 3/4-1"
Seachem Flourite as a topping 1"

Flora:
Bacopa australis
Marsilea quadrifolia
Bacopa monnieri
Crypt lutea
Anubias barteri v. ‘Coffeefolia
Anubias barteri v. ‘Nana
Ludwigia repens
Frogbit
Lobelia cardinalis
Anubias - Nana Petite

Fauna:
Amano Shrimp 4-6 for now, researching small fish for tank

Photo period 6 hrs to begin will increase over time

Will post photos as soon as I figure out this digital camera, I have a background in
35mm and 2 1/4 photography so this is new ground for me.

Any suggestions welcomed.

Wish me luck


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It sounds like a good set-up. Will the tank be getting any sunlight?


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

yes it will. It is located on a wall opposite from a west facing window, 
so in the afternoon the light is intense. Hopefully I can attach some photos tomorrow.


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

This is the empty layout I am considering, the plants will arrive tomorrow.
So i will post more then, not real sure about the rocks may not use them.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

The statue next to the tank scared the hell out of me because it's midnight here and I thought I was seeing "things" when I saw the white face 

Looking forward to your tank when it has been set up.


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

lol, That's my aquarium gnome for good luck. I have em in my garden and brought one inside.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

heheh good luck!!

the tank seems good, you will plant is heavy?


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

Got my plants today, good news and bad. No Ludwigia repens they sent 
Limnophilia indica (Ambulia) instead, I do not know anything about this plant.

Also I ordered 2 Anubias nana and they sent 7 so now I have way too many.
So I put some in a 2 1/2 I have. I also have enough water lettuce to fill a 150 
gallon tank. 

The place where I got the HOB from sent me a power head to, no charge, 
dunno whats going on here. 

Needless to say I need to change a lot of plans.
Got a long ways to go in planting in water, I will change the layout
once it settles in and clears up.

Also how to I post photo's not thumbnails??


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice start! I like the wood you used for an accent. The overall layout looks pretty good. Once the plants get going it will be easier to see how it should be adjusted.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you've been made an easy target for them to change your plan. Anyway, the tank looks alright to me!! Just have to wait for the murky water to go away.


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

The tank finally cleared up. I added 4 Amano shrimp, they are all over tank tank eating.
I am also wondering if I can add a few Boraras Micro, or would this be too much for 
this small tank? 

On another note, my nephew gave me a 10 gallon tank the kids were using for a turtle
they had at one time. If I can find a cheap stand I may set this one up too.

Now all I need to do is wait and let the tank grow out-just leave alone.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice looking tank. I don't see the "white face" anymore to freak me out 

Just to share some experience about Boraras regardless of the exact species. They are quite popular among aquascapers in my country especially those with nano tanks. The problem with these species are they tend to go missing after some time. They easily get sucked into the filter inlet. I find them quite fragile being so small. Even when they die, you can't find the bodies especially in a heavily planted tank. When I was away from home for about one month, I came back to find 24 of my Boraras becoming 4 only. The rest of them just went missing without any trace. I think they will do better by themselves.


----------



## colinsk (Dec 29, 2008)

I removed my filter for that exact reason. So far my 12 are still 12 but water changes are a challenge. I was very surprised how small 12 really are. I would not hesitate to put 8 to 12 in a 5 gallon NPT.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

totziens said:


> Nice looking tank. I don't see the "white face" anymore to freak me out
> 
> Just to share some experience about Boraras regardless of the exact species. They are quite popular among aquascapers in my country especially those with nano tanks. The problem with these species are they tend to go missing after some time. They easily get sucked into the filter inlet. I find them quite fragile being so small. Even when they die, you can't find the bodies especially in a heavily planted tank. When I was away from home for about one month, I came back to find 24 of my Boraras becoming 4 only. The rest of them just went missing without any trace. I think they will do better by themselves.


Depending on the filter type, I usually add a piece of sponge to the intake. It decreases the suction and those small guys don't get sucked through


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I doubt my 20 Boraras got sucked into the filter inlet. They're actually in a huge tank for their sizes - 50 gallon tank. They didn't normally hang out too close to the inlet as they prefer to be around the plants. The first few months when I was around, nothing happened them. The moment I was away from home, tragedy hit them. Maybe insufficient food or poor maintenance during that period might have caused the problem. I am not the only one complaining about Boraras because they were very popular at one period and many of my friends lost them in similar way too.

It's definitely worth trying to keep them because they're very nice to look at especially Boraras Brigittae. They're very beautiful tiny fish. I may consider giving them one more try if I decide to set up a tank that I have left empty for quite some time. Hmm...you've just given me an idea 

Anyway, the idea of having a sponge at the inlet is good for small species like Boraras.


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

The tank is using a HOB filter and the inlet holes are very small, so I
ddo not thinks that would be an issue. Thanks for all the replies.
I think I will try some.


----------



## colinsk (Dec 29, 2008)

> It's definitely worth trying to keep them because they're very nice to look at especially Boraras Brigittae.


These are my favorite too.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

I think the tank looks great! Nice selection and variety of plants! I also love the driftwood.

I do however, wonder if you're going to have problems with your substrate. Diana warns to stay away from substrates that contain too much clay when using soil in your tank. I don't remember exactly but I think it had to do something with increasing iron's toxicity. I'd get an iron test kit and keep an eye on your tank. If things start to go south, you may have to tear the tank down and start again with plain gravel or pool filter sand.

Good luck!

-ricardo


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

I sure hope I do not have issues like that. So far the tank is doing ok, 
some green spot algae is starting to appear. I expected that, so no 
surprise.

I have also been boiling some driftwood for the 10 gallon I am going
to setup. I want some more crypts in this one, but in the last one I
had they got huge and almost took over the tank

Which Crypts stay small enough for a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Sophie said:


> Which Crypts stay small enough for a 10 gallon tank?


Cryptocoryne Parva but I heard it's not an easy plant. I heard some friends who were very good with plants complaining that this crypt almost never grew.


----------

